# real estate brokerage training



## hangery (Dec 24, 2015)

Hey guys, my brother is pretty much passionate about his career in real estate brokerage. Currently, he neither has core knowledge nor any certification in real estate. He is seeking institution where the training of real estate brokerage is provided nearby in Mississauga. He has shortlisted a few and one among them is Royal LePage. Has anyone here ever got trained in this institution? Any idea.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Royal LePage isn't an institution, it is a real estate agency. You do not get trained by institutions, you get trained in an agency. 

If he is as passionate about this as you claim shouldn't he know this already?


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

He is best to consult the various real estate agencies to see what sort of training programs offer in terms of cost, how often the classes meet etc.

The course itself is mandated by laws at the provincial level (i.e. the federal government sets out general real estate law and each province further regulates these laws to be province specific, so training in one province can and will be different than training in another province) and is generally run by a post secondary institution.... I know that for the province of British Columbia, the licensing course is run by the Sauder School of Business at the University of British Columbia (my Mother went through this course about 25 years ago) and for the province of Ontario, York University and Mississauga Real Estate Board both operate courses in the GTA and Mississauga regions.

As for the course itself, it was a good deal of work to get through... there are weekly tests in which a minimum passing grade (higher than 50%) is required to receive credit for the unit it covered. My Mom attended a study group at a local Century 21 office near her home.... I remember that she was _always_ studying and reviewing her work before and after her study sessions (the textbook that was required was quite thick)... I believe that she achieved fairly high results on her exams and had to do a lot of studying to get it.


----------

